# Noisy start up



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a Cherub and it's quite noisy when I switch on in the mornings. My neighbours have even commented that they can't work out what the noise is at 6am! Anyone else getting the same?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

A pic is worth 1000 words - or video in this case.....


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Is it a vibration pump that is priming...?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cooffe said:


> Is it a vibration pump that is priming...?


 It could be... But, in theory, the circuit should be already primed... Unless there's a leak.

Until there's a video, everything will be just plain old guesswork. It might be gremlins having a party... who knows 🙂


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am trying to get video to upload to show what I mean


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Cooffe said:


> Is it a vibration pump that is priming...?


 I think it possibly is.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It could be... But, in theory, the circuit should be already primed... Unless there's a leak.
> 
> Until there's a video, everything will be just plain old guesswork. It might be gremlins having a party... who knows 🙂


 My minima tends to prime most mornings after being off all night, and will randomly pump throughout the day (there's also no leak - I've checked)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think what you describe is common: due to water contraction during the night, the level probe In the steam boiler would kick in when the machine starts up again. Mine does the same - Lelit a Elizabeth. It's quite a common thing to any machine which is tank fed and auto fill.

It shouldn't wake the neighbours up though, and only lasts 2 or 3 seconds at most!

it would be interesting to see the video.


----------

